# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Witte lijntjes rond iris (symptomen kloppen niet met arcus senilis)

## Qitou

Ik heb al zo'n 7 jaar lang last van witte lijntjes net binnen de rand van de iris. Ze kunnen kort of lang zijn, links, rechts, boven of onder zitten, wat dikker of heel fijn zijn, etc. In bijna alle gevallen zijn ze zeer pijnlijk, ontstaan ze 's nachts, en zijn ze na 1 a 2 dagen weer verdwenen. 

Ik ben vanzelfsprekend ooit bij een oogarts geweest (omdat ik er 2 a 3 keer per week last van had en dan mijn (computer)werk niet meer kan doen), en die constateerde arcus senilis (of cornea arcus). Maar op dat moment had ik geen lijntje. 

Omdat ik daar dus niet veel mee opschoot ben ik zelf gaan experimenteren, en heb de hoofdoorzaak gevonden: wijn. Ik dronk in die periode bijna elke dag 2 glazen wijn. Sinds ik daarmee gestopt ben is het probleem bijna verdwenen. Maar ik heb net weer 8 dagen achter elkaar hevige last gehad, van steeds verschillende lijntjes, mogelijk veroorzaakt door chocolade paaseitjes. 

Gezien de wijn denk ik aan een mogelijke overgevoeligheid voor sulfiet. Maar kent iemand uberhaupt dit fenomeen (van die lijntjes)? Ik heb een foto als voorbeeld op het volgende adres gezet:
http://i1277.photobucket.com/albums/...g?t=1365877200

Bij voorbaat bedankt voor de reacties.

Henk

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Henk,

Ik ken het niet, maar wat goed van je dat je zelf aan het kijken ent waar het aan kan liggen. Is het nu weer over?

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## Qitou

Beste Leontien,
Het probleem is helaas nog niet over, hoewel ik er bijna nooit last van heb omdat ik zo langzamerhand redelijk weet welke produkten riskant zijn. 

Maar mijn theorie over sulfiet (tenminste als enige factor) is een beetje in duigen gevallen. Ik krijg nl. ook lijntjes als ik ca. 3 a 4 glaasjes wodka drink (al mix ik het met een mineraaldrankje met smaak, dus daar zou het ook nog door kunnen komen). De lijntjes komen wel minder snel en zijn veel minder hevig dan bij wijn. 

Over een maand ga ik voor de 2e keer een poging wagen bij een oogarts, nu bij een andere. Maar aangezien voeding 100% zeker een rol speelt, verwacht ik daar weinig van. Dit is een probleem wat over totaal verschillende disciplines in het ziekenhuis heen gaat, en dat zie ik ze nog niet 1-2-3 oplossen. Maar, wie weet...

Ik laat hier t.z.t. nog wel weten wat er uit komt.

Groetjes,
Henk

----------

